# Data usage & Netzero



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Currently, I have Uverse for my ISP. Due to my disability I use my laptop for everything including phone calls via Skype. Sometimes Uverse craps out requiring a unplugging of a box in our garage that I can't do.

What I need is an internet connection in case I desperately need to make a call via Skype. Netzero offers a small device to act as a hotspot with different data plans...

200 MB - Free for up to a year
500 MB - $9.95
1 GB - $19.95
2 GB - $34.95
4 GB - $49.95

Does anyone know how much data a Skype call (no video, just to a cell) uses so I'll know which plan I need?

Does anyone have any experience with Netzero?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

I know that Vonage is 90 kb/s. Skype is similar.

EDIT: Here you go.



> If you are signed in to Skype but not making any calls, Skype will use on average 0-4kbps. When you make a call, Skype will use on average between 24-128kbps.


https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA1417/how-much-bandwidth-does-skype-need


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> I know that Vonage is 90 kb/s. Skype is similar.


Great, now I have to do math. 

Worst case scenario ... 4 different 10 minute calls = 2,400 kb/s = 2.34375 MB

Right?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Great, now I have to do math.
> 
> Worst case scenario ... 4 different 10 minute calls = 2,400 kb/s = 2.34375 MB
> 
> Right?


My math says at the high end of Skype's range, it is about 7.5 Mb per minute call. So 40 total minutes would be 300 Mb.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> My math says at the high end of Skype's range, it is about 7.5 Mb per minute call. So 40 total minutes would be 300 Mb.


We'll go with your math.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> We'll go with your math.


Well, it did involve the use of Excel......


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

if they are measure in kilo *bits* per second, then divide your total to 8 or 10


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

P Smith said:


> if they are measure in kilo *bits* per second, then divide your total to 8 or 10


Crap....forgot that step. So my number is off by a factor of 8. That makes the total 37.5 MB.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

what would lead to FREE service; 

actually, if you'll see "spilling of" the limit, you always could buy new plan


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> Currently, I have Uverse for my ISP. Due to my disability I use my laptop for everything including phone calls via Skype. Sometimes Uverse craps out requiring a unplugging of a box in our garage that I can't do.
> 
> What I need is an internet connection in case I desperately need to make a call via Skype. Netzero offers a small device to act as a hotspot with different data plans...
> 
> ...


How much effort / cost would it take to relocate the box that needs resetting to where you can get to it easily.

My son is physically handicapped and can not reach the modem and router on our service. I got him a cheap surge suppressor power strip and plugged each of them into it. Now all he has to do is flip the switch that is easily gotten to ( placed it on top of his desk ) and he can turn them on and off to reset them both at the same time.

My second son had netzero for a couple of years. It is the worst service I have seen. super slow.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Or even something like this.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-_-pla-_-Electrical+Switches-_-9SIA1HE0F18391


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

For a backup service I use FreedomPop, 500MB for free each month. The device only cost me $99 and if I return the hotspot, I will receive the $99 back. FreedomPop uses the same network at netzero (Clear).


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions but unfortunately it can't be moved.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions but unfortunately it can't be moved.


Would the remote controlled outlet I linked to work?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

or X-10 gadgets ?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> Would the remote controlled outlet I linked to work?


Actually, yes for something else I have. Thanks!


----------

